# Andrew Reilly Saddle Fitter



## hanna1983 (9 September 2009)

Hi everyone,
just wondering what opinions you have about Andrew Reilly?
I need to have a saddle fitted for my Friesian and I know this is a difficult task. I need someone who cares and pays attention and doesnt just fling any saddle on my horse as long as it's expensive, if you get my drift...
He was recommended to me by someone at my stable. Is he good? 

Thanks,
H


----------



## splash30 (9 September 2009)

i have never use Andrew so i cannot comment but i presume you are from the South East area?

If you are i can throughly recommend Joanna from amerigo she used to work for equitogs now works in partnership with dressage deluxe.

i can PM you her number if you like, dont be put off that she works for Amerigo i have a extremely wide cob who she fitted beautifully with a black county saddle so well i brought 2!! she will come out to anyone and is fabulous and approchable


----------



## hanna1983 (9 September 2009)

Hi Splash

thanks for your post. Really just interested in Andrew Reilly at the moment though. He is apparently specialised for the Wintec saddles which I am interested in. 

But do Amerigo have a proper website that I can have a look at what types of saddles they have on offer?

Thank you!
H


----------



## sherbet (9 September 2009)

heard good and bad he takes a while to come out, one of my liviers had him to fit a wintec and all seemed ok.

Just a personal thing I found him a bit weird but i just smiled and went along with him!


----------



## brightmount (9 September 2009)

I haven't used him, but a lady on my yard with so many horses I've lost count uses him and has done for a long time. If he wasn't any good then it would be obvious by now, so I would take that as a good sign.


----------



## xxmariexx (9 September 2009)

i think he's ok although he is known as 'andrew pad riley' as he seems to just put a pad under a saddle and say it will be fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Britestar (9 September 2009)

Don't know anything about the gentleman you are asking about, but I do know Friesans can be quite difficult to fit. Be aware that many saddles slip back on them as they can be rather flat sided.

You may find that no matter how good a fit you get, you may need a breastplate/girth.


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 September 2009)

He is very good, but if you are after secondhand then Martin at Penfolds is very good, they have a huge range of secondhand saddles as well as new.


----------



## so03 (10 September 2009)

I use Andrew Reilly.  Yes he does like his pads, but from my exerience he only uses them when he can't get the saddle fitted to it's best, and the client can't/won't change the saddle.  It's not that the saddle is incorrect, just not perfect.

He is very busy and you do need to book him in advance.  I've certainly not got any complaints about his work.  He was excellent with my very awkward tb with high withers.  He positioned the saddle in a completely different place from the other saddlers I'd used, and it's fits so much better.


----------



## sav123 (11 September 2009)

We use him too, and have no complaints.  Yes, he put a prolite pad on my saddle, but my bank balance was far happier with that than a new saddle!  (which other saddlers I've come across before would have pushed me to do)

He also does a funky thing with a piece of leather on the stirrup bars which really improves your leg position.

(Oh, and he does check first if you're easily offended before he starts on the dodgy jokes!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------

